# New Zuki Audio Line Driver



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

So I just received my Zuki Audio Line Driver from my Dzaazter and thought I'll do a review on it since I think these are the first ones. Thanks Daryl.

Upon receiving the box that it's packaged in, I was already salivating. Here's a pic of the box.









Opening the box, driver is protected well with cardboard and plastic. It comes with instructions and mounting screws. Took the packaging out and...









This thing is big. One of if not the biggest line driver I've seen. Here are some of the specs:
Balanced input and balanced or unbalanced output
4ch to 4ch output or 2ch to 4ch output
0v to 11v output signal level
Clipping LEDs
Ground selector - Ground, Isolated or 1Kohm 
And Max output voltage is a whopping 18v on the balanced out

I like the idea that you can adjust your ground to isolate the line driver to tune the noise out. This is built like his amps, powerful. More pics.

















This is to show you how big it is. i put my iTouch next to it.









I'll be using this line driver to drive my two Zuki Audio Eleets 4ch V2. I'll let you guys know how it does when I get it installed which should be this weekend if not earlier.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you get this installed yet? How are you liking it?


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

How does it compare to the AudioControl Matrix?


----------



## mdcruz88 (Dec 24, 2010)

traceywatts said:


> How does it compare to the AudioControl Matrix?


+1 - I'd like to know as well.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

It doesn't look much bigger than the Matrix, but since the Matrix is 6ch in and 6ch out, and is a little bit smaller, I guess that thing there is pretty big...


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

One very important question (to me anyway)... where's it made?

It cost the same as the Matrix, has two less channels, but does have a higher output (only real differences), but the Matrix is made in the USA.


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

pull the cover i want to see what's inside?!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I wouldn't pull that cover! Patrick will void the warranty on the spot!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sptsmed (Jan 20, 2010)

Or then again it could have magical fairy dust sprinkled electronics from Mt Olympus. If it is as well built as the Zuki amps, I am sure that it is quality, where it was actually put together.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

These line drivers are hand assembled in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> These line drivers are hand assembled in Las Vegas, NV.


All I needed to know, 
Thanks!

Are your amps built there too?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

putergod said:


> All I needed to know,
> Thanks!
> 
> Are your amps built there too?


Yes sir they are. Lots of the components are sourced from overseas. But every amp and line driver is hand assembled and tested to order in Las Vegas.


----------

